# I need help!!!!!



## vreggie (May 24, 2011)

Okay so I wanted to wipe the stuff off my old desktop computer (compaq presario w/ windows xp) so I downloaded a new copy of windows xp off the internet, zipped open the iso, and transferred everything onto a toshiba USB drive. I had read on the internet that the way to install windows was to turn the computer off and boot from the USB, but that didn't work for me so I just started the setup straight from my account.

All good till during the setup it said "presetup.cmd" and "setupORG.exe" were missing, but i clicked to continue anyway. So then after restarting again during the setup an error message comes up saying 
"c:\windows\system32\presetup.cmd - file not found
c:\windows\system32\setupORG.exe - file not found
Possible cause:
1.presetup.cmd not exist in the i386 folder on UXPCD
SetupORG " " "
2. Check your txtsetup.Sif in the i386 folder"

both files presetup.cmd and setupORG.exe exist on the USB and the txtsetup.sif has that code, so I'm confused as to what's wrong. If it is just because the downloaded windows copy is no good, then I have no idea what to do either, because I can't seem to boot from another USB, so I'm stuck. I have looked all over for solutions to this and am currently fked do plz help!!! Thanks!


----------



## wolfeking (May 24, 2011)

how did you download it? As we are not allowed to help with torrented software.
you may also want to refer here(http://www.computerforum.com/189015-how-install-os-off-flash-drive.html) for help.


----------



## strollin (May 24, 2011)

You need to boot from the installation media whether it is a USB stick or a CD that you create from the ISO you downloaded.  You can't install a new OS over the currently booted OS.  My advice is to burn a CD from the ISO and use that to boot your system and do the install.  It's the most straightforward and least trouble prone.


----------

